# LOST ADVENTURE TECHNOLOGY PADDLE!



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

I was kayaking down the lower Eagle river on the Trestle rapids and lost my Adventure Technology Paddle. It has a black bent shaft and white blades. It has my name on the blade. Caleb Chicoine. I was paddling late afternoon on Friday, June 21st, 2013. Thanks! I can be contacted at (970) 471-9701.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Feeling for you bro. I lost my Bent shaft adventure technology about 4 years ago on the Taylor at the slot rapid and have not found any paddle that even comes close to performance or control. But they are rather salty in price so I went with Propulsion Technologies straight shaft 197 cm. If i ever come across a used adventure technology bent shaft I,ll buy it in a heart beat. Hope you recover it!


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks to Trap I have my paddle back! Thanks!


----------

